# First timer going hunting - what to wear?



## Ambers Echo (28 November 2019)

My daughter Katie is going out on 7th December. From what I can see, she should wear her black show jacket and a shirt with her pony club tie. But she will FREEZE. Do people really stay out all day with no coat on? And I have also read that body protectors should be under jackets as it is smarter, but there is no way hers would fit under a show jacket so that confused me too. Sorry for super-ignorant question but I have never had any interest in hunting. But she wants to, and her pony would love it, I am sure. Just want her to look correct while not dying of hypothermia....


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 November 2019)

If sheâ€™s taking part in a full days hunt after the first line she wonâ€™t be cold. It isnâ€™t all just sit there, she will be roasted with her BP and jacket on once they get going. If sheâ€™s cold then sheâ€™s not riding


----------



## MaxboleyBlack (28 November 2019)

Not sure who she will be hunting with but there's plenty of people on mine that wear body protectors over their jackets. I wear a thermal shirt under my jacket and always gloves! I'm sure she will love it


----------



## Shay (28 November 2019)

Actually I beg to differ.  Show jackets are not good on kids unless there is no choice.  They are too thin.  Ideally as an under 18 she should wear tweed anyway and tweed jackets are much warmer.  Yes ideally a BP should be under the jacket - but in practice the vast majority wear them over the top as you would need a separate jacket a size or two bigger to get the BP under - and air jackets are so common now and they have to go over the top.

If you have or can borrow a tweed wear that.  PC tie and shirt.  I put bamboo thermals on kids as they are suitably wiking if  they do get warm and good comfy insulators.  But if you have an XC baselayer that would do too - with thick tights under the Johds.  You can get slim hand warmers that work when you flex a button.  One in each pocket so she can warm them up when she needs them.  Sweets - ideally not individually wrapped as kids drop the wrappers but something sugary.  Really good thermal socks (feet are the worst!) and thermal gloves as long as they are not so thick that she would struggle with the reins. If find McWets really good for smaller hands.

The important thing is to go and have fun.  If she ends up wearing a dark coloured coat over becuase she needs the warmth then so be it.  Just not Hi Viz!


----------



## Rowreach (28 November 2019)

Shay said:



			Actually I beg to differ.  Show jackets are not good on kids unless there is no choice.  They are too thin.  Ideally as an under 18 she should wear tweed anyway and tweed jackets are much warmer.  Yes ideally a BP should be under the jacket - but in practice the vast majority wear them over the top as you would need a separate jacket a size or two bigger to get the BP under - and air jackets are so common now and they have to go over the top.

If you have or can borrow a tweed wear that.  PC tie and shirt.  I put bamboo thermals on kids as they are suitably wiking if  they do get warm and good comfy insulators.  But if you have an XC baselayer that would do too - with thick tights under the Johds.  You can get slim hand warmers that work when you flex a button.  One in each pocket so she can warm them up when she needs them.  Sweets - ideally not individually wrapped as kids drop the wrappers but something sugary.  Really good thermal socks (feet are the worst!) and thermal gloves as long as they are not so thick that she would struggle with the reins. If find McWets really good for smaller hands.

The important thing is to go and have fun.  If she ends up wearing a dark coloured coat over becuase she needs the warmth then so be it.  Just not Hi Viz!
		
Click to expand...


This!

But ultimately if it's her first time out, make sure she's warm and comfortable and safe, clean and tidy, and then if she gets the bug and wants to carry on, you can worry about getting her a proper hunting coat.

Ginger biscuits are good for pockets.


----------



## ester (28 November 2019)

Depends where you're hunting, I've certainly done plenty of hanging around and have definitely appreciated my thick hunt coat (and in shitty weather warm waterproof mountain horse one)/thermals!
I would absolutely not send her out in a black show jacket, thicker tweed or a darker coloured coat would all be better options. Body protector wherever you want to put it, I've mostly seen them worn outside of jackets.
Essentially if your first time, you are a kid and you look clean and tidy as does your pony no one is going to take offence at a kid being warm and comfortable.


----------



## Rowreach (28 November 2019)

ester said:



			Depends where you're hunting, I've certainly done plenty of hanging around and have definitely appreciated my thick hunt coat (and in shitty weather warm waterproof mountain horse one)/thermals!
.
		
Click to expand...

I've hunted in several places where head to toe waterproofs are completely normal and acceptable


----------



## ester (28 November 2019)

As I was hacking there (and back) I didn't fancy being wet before I started  one person made a comment about mufti but not anyone that mattered .


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 November 2019)

ester said:



			Essentially if your first time, you are a kid and you look clean and tidy as does your pony no one is going to take offence at a kid being warm and comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this. If anyone from that pack makes any snotty remarks about her turnout, then shove that and try a different pack. Also check that your chosen pack isnâ€™t one that attracts antis, thereâ€™s no way that the kerfuffle that I witnessed last Saturday would have been pleasant for a child to be out in.


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 November 2019)

Shay said:



			If you have or can borrow a tweed wear that.  PC tie and shirt.  I put bamboo thermals on kids as they are suitably wiking if  they do get warm and good comfy insulators.  But if you have an XC baselayer that would do too - with thick tights under the Johds.  You can get slim hand warmers that work when you flex a button.  One in each pocket so she can warm them up when she needs them.  Sweets - ideally not individually wrapped as kids drop the wrappers but something sugary.  Really good thermal socks (feet are the worst!) and thermal gloves as long as they are not so thick that she would struggle with the reins. If find McWets really good for smaller hands.

The important thing is to go and have fun.  If she ends up wearing a dark coloured coat over becuase she needs the warmth then so be it.  Just not Hi Viz!
		
Click to expand...

That's a relief! Yes she has a tweed coat but I had read that was for Autumn hunting. Perhaps it is different for  kids. Thanks for advice on keeping warm. Hopefully she will be fine.


----------



## SusieT (28 November 2019)

For kids- I would put her warmest show jacket on and back protector over- nobody will mind this  at all. I would also put severeal under layers, probably a zilt under the jacket and make sure she has good gloves. follow with a coat in case its wet- when you'r ehunting you dont tend to feel the rain so badly. and tights under jods etc.


----------



## ester (28 November 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			That's a relief! Yes she has a tweed coat but I had read that was for Autumn hunting. Perhaps it is different for  kids. Thanks for advice on keeping warm. Hopefully she will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Tweed is never incorrect is a mantra which is repeated fairly frequently . I'm actually trying to remember if I've ever been out with kids not in tweed, I don't think I have.


----------



## Shay (29 November 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			That's a relief! Yes she has a tweed coat but I had read that was for Autumn hunting. Perhaps it is different for kids. Thanks for advice on keeping warm. Hopefully she will be fine
		
Click to expand...

Tweed is correct for autumn hunting for adults but for under 18's always.  It means that they are easier for the field master (and any other members) to identify and keep an eye on.  In a good way - not a bad one. Just to be aware that they might either need a bit more support or be good for a lead because the kids are braver than the adults!


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 November 2019)

That's great. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 November 2019)

SusieT said:



			follow with a coat in case its wet.
		
Click to expand...

So how do I actually follow? How do I know where they are going? I assumed I would just drop off and pick up later?


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 November 2019)

ETA one of the Joint Masters knows she is coming for the first time and told me to ring him the day before to find out where they are meeting. She is only paying the Field Money because she is in pony club and does not need to pay a Subscription.  And that it is fine for her to come along on her own. That's all I know!


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 November 2019)

Probably a good idea to keep tabs on her for her first time in case she doesnâ€™t enjoy it. Can you take a separate car so that you can follow the hunt with the other car followers?


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 November 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Probably a good idea to keep tabs on her for her first time in case she doesnâ€™t enjoy it. Can you take a separate car so that you can follow the hunt with the other car followers?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. I need to take her in the lorry. My OH is at a hospital appointment with my other daughter that day which will be an all day thing. Maybe I can jump in with someone else to follow.


----------



## milliepops (29 November 2019)

will she have a phone AE?  In which case she can just give you a bell if she wants picking up sooner?


----------



## ester (29 November 2019)

I would expect you to be able to nab a car space, I think everyone would prefer parents to be reasonably close by in case, especially to start off with.


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 November 2019)

Yes she will have a phone. I'll try and follow in a car. The DC has assured me she will be fine. I am sure I will recognise other pony club parents when I get there but I don't know anyone going at the moment. x


----------



## Rowreach (29 November 2019)

If you're emailing one of the masters the day before, ask if there is a regular follower who wouldn't mind you tagging along.  Most people are more than happy to have an extra along.  Obviously a good idea that your daughter has her phone on her, but tell her to keep it in her pocket unless it's an emergency


----------



## Shay (29 November 2019)

Also be sure she has downloaded the "What3words" App.  hopefully she'll never need it - but she might be able to help soemone else. If you have reaosnable phone signal you can also track her either using the Iphone "find my phone" feature or any of the Andriod tracking apps.  We used to track our DD using Osmodriod - other apps are available.


----------



## Skib (29 November 2019)

Your bp should always be worn over the base layer, closest to your skin. In winter i wear a thin polo neck sweater, then the bp, then any fleeces and coats as needed. I hate these pics of kids out hunting with the bp worn over their jackets. 

That affects safety too. The bp should not slip in a fall. If it rides up that is dangerous.


----------



## Michen (29 November 2019)

Can I play devils advocate.. (sorry). Even the steadiest and best of ponies can lose their mind out hunting the first time. My last Connie was snaffle mouthed XC and unstoppable on the hunting field. Iâ€™m not sure Iâ€™d send a child out on an unknown pony mid season.. I think Iâ€™d either want an adult to take the pony out first or then to do quiet autumn hunting at the very beginning. 

I also think itâ€™s important for any child to be properly escorted the first time by a nominated adult. The master cannot possibly keep a full eye on her, and accidents on the hunt field are so easily done. The field master of my local pack had her leg smashed to bits from a kick at the very start of the season... Iâ€™m sure Katie is very sensible but it really is a whole different ball game. 

Iâ€™m probably being really boring!!


----------



## Upthecreek (30 November 2019)

I agree with Michen. First time out she needs to be with someone. Even the most sensible kids & foot perfect ponies can lose it out hunting. Our local hunt are very keen on getting kids out & pair them up with someone experienced for the their first few times out. It helps them learn how itâ€™s done both in terms of safety and etiquette. Even if your daughter is older and a very competent rider she will benefit from buddying up with someone.


----------



## oldie48 (30 November 2019)

Hi, if this is a children's meet then I would assume that there's an adult who is keeping an eye on them. If not, it is usual with the two packs that my daughter hunted with for them to expect to have a responsible adult with them until they are 13/14, sorry not sure of age. Don't worry about the kit, just make sure she's warm and as dry as pos. I remember my daughter saying she couldn't wear her long mac, but she was very glad that I insisted as it poured all day! My daughter used to hunt with two packs, one thought they were rather posh and the other was welcoming and friendly, I'll give you a guess which she preferred and which has prospered in these difficult times! I don't know if Katie's pony has hunted before but neither of ours had, one turned out to be a complete saint and the other would jump anything and everything, keep up with the main field but was an absolute pain to stand and needed to leave the field and be kept moving. I hope she has a fab time!


----------



## Amymay (30 November 2019)

Iâ€™d assumed youâ€™d be with her, and echo others who say she should be accompanied.


----------



## Michen (30 November 2019)

Upthecreek said:



			I agree with Michen. First time out she needs to be with someone. Even the most sensible kids & foot perfect ponies can lose it out hunting. Our local hunt are very keen on getting kids out & pair them up with someone experienced for the their first few times out. It helps them learn how itâ€™s done both in terms of safety and etiquette. Even if your daughter is older and a very competent rider she will benefit from buddying up with someone.
		
Click to expand...

Or go very early on when itâ€™s quiet and just a lot of standing around. At least then the master can actually keep an eye out, though itâ€™s not their job to babysit!!


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2019)

Have you hunted yourself AE?  I am a bit shocked by what your DC is saying unless she knows the pony has hunting experience. If I had any children I wouldn't allow them out of my sight at their first hunt no matter what they are on. It can be mayhem at times with people who aren't in control of their horses.

I've also had several horses which were angels in a snaffle at home who pulled like trains in a Pelham out hunting. I had one who ran straight through a barbed wire fence on his first time out and we both ended up on the floor. It really isn't possible to predict how a first time out horse will behave.

.


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 December 2019)

I admit I have got cold feet about the whole idea. Pony club is usually very safety conscious so when I emailed the DC I imagined I'd be told  she needs to start with  children's meets or be accompanied or whatever. 

But this is the question I asked and the response I got which made me think I was being too cautious and she would be fine to just rock up and join in.

_Dear XXX
Katie would like to get Dolly out hunting this season. We have never done it before. How do we get started?_

_
Dear AE
Thatâ€™s great news, we hunt every Saturday and Wednesday meeting at 11.15am, and because she is in Pony Club there is no need to pay a Subscription only the Field Money of Â£10 each time Katie goes out..... You will get notified by email and text of the meets and any changes etc, for the rest of the season. I have copied the joint Masters and Secretary in.

There will always be someone out to help Katie find her way about..... just come along!_

Katie is 15, Dolly is 5 (6 next year) and sensible but forward. They evented at BE80 last season and were DC a few times so are not novices. 

Should I just forget it? I don't want to hunt Amber. The last thing she needs is to get even more enthusiastic XC!!! But it was  Katie's RI who suggested we get Dolly out hunting - she thought  it would do her the world of good in terms of fitness and boldness for next season. 

​


----------



## ycbm (1 December 2019)

I'd get someone else to take Dolly first time, then let Katie take over if Dolly was quiet and manageable. Second time out can be hairy, but the horse has usually given you good clues first time that its going to find things exciting.   If in doubt, let someone else take her twice.

The answer you were given was from the hunter wanting new blood for the field, not from the PC DC ðŸ˜†

Your RI is probably right, too.
.


----------



## milliepops (1 December 2019)

I haven't hunted post ban but I was younger and more novice when I started, and I just went with a friend the same age 

We were told who to pay attention to, who to stay behind, how to not be in the way and how to be polite to the rest of the field... I'm going to go against the grain and say that she's a sensible girl with a sensible pony and I wouldn't take Amber either!  I would ask around and see if there is an experienced friend or other youngster who could tag along with her and deliver her back to a pick up point after a couple of hours if things have gone well, or even sooner if it's been tricky. It may be that there are some meets that are better than others for that kind of thing. I knew the ones locally where I could peel off at lunchtime and toddle off home. 

i don't have children though  and this is the child of non-horsey parents who were clueless about what we were up to, speaking


----------



## Michen (1 December 2019)

Tbh AE, Dolly does a lot for her age (no criticism as sheâ€™s clearly fab and mine did similar at 6 but was arguably less mature!) and itâ€™s worth making sure this goes right so you donâ€™t have a trembling wreck afterwards. I do think it lacks responsibility for both the pony, rider and rest of the field to send them out mid season with no experience and without even a proper chaperone.

I know Dolly is super sensible but unless youâ€™ve hunted yourself you canâ€™t see the absolute carnage that can occur from normally sensible ponies or horses that lose their minds. Of course thereâ€™s probably a 99% chance itâ€™ll be fine but the 1% that itâ€™s not could be serious. You cannot guarantee her behaviour on the hunt field just because sheâ€™s good in other areas.

I would personally set the pony up to succeed rather than potentially fail and wait until next season and introduce her properly. I didnâ€™t do this with Basil, but I did do it with Boggle and itâ€™s paid off so much (though heâ€™s still a strong tank!).

I know there is the â€œ we did this in my dayâ€ mentality but that doesnâ€™t mean itâ€™s correct.

I just donâ€™t think mid season in deep ground under the circumstances you describe is the way to do it. I learned that the hard way.. Iâ€™m so so glad I did it properly with Boggle. 

I also would think hard if you do send her out, the pony doing a full day. When tiredness kicks in is often when accidents happen. I made sure Bog went home fresh but educated his first few months hunting, I think itâ€™s inportant not to let them get exhausted. Be mindful of the ground- I took Bog out today and regretted it as he had a very deep day last week and I thought it would have dried up more. And he is very much hunting fit but it made me cringe.


----------



## oldie48 (1 December 2019)

I am sure Katie would be fine on a pony that had hunted but tbh if she were my daughter I'd not hunt this year but start with Autumn hunting next year. However, I will fess up, as a completely clueless mother I let my 7 year old daughter hunt on Exmoor on a 6 year old connie that had not hunted, but she was accompanied by an adult. She and the pony had an absolute ball but I did follow by car (that was pretty useless!) One thing to think about though is how Katie gets home if she d ecides she has had enough or if there is something she really doesn't want to jump and gets left behind. I let my daughter go out with the draghounds having been assured by the master that she would be looked after. She wasn't! They were completely bonkers and the adult who promised to look after her, forgot!! She jumped a line of hedges quite well then got jumped out of the saddle and hit the deck, fortunately I was following and at least you know where they are going and I was able to bring her and pony home, both unhurt.


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 December 2019)

Well I have contacted another parent who sent his daughter out. And he said it was total mayhem! The 'she'll be looked after' was forgotten in minutes and the pony bolted and she came off. He was following in a car and retrieved them both and took them home. I will see if someone else can hunt Dolly first and take it from there. 

Thanks for all the advice. I have no clue about hunting as I have never done it. But it sounds like it is slightly wild!! I thought eventing was quite an ask for ponies and riders but it sounds like hunting is another level in terms of risk.


----------



## Michen (2 December 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Well I have contacted another parent who sent his daughter out. And he said it was total mayhem! The 'she'll be looked after' was forgotten in minutes and the pony bolted and she came off. He was following in a car and retrieved them both and took them home. I will see if someone else can hunt Dolly first and take it from there.

Thanks for all the advice. I have no clue about hunting as I have never done it. But it sounds like it is slightly wild!! I thought eventing was quite an ask for ponies and riders but it sounds like hunting is another level in terms of risk.
		
Click to expand...

What were you expecting it to be like AE if your surprised itâ€™s riskier than low level eventing- out of interest? Itâ€™s a pretty uncontrolled environment and whilst it does depend on the pack itâ€™s got to be one of, if not the riskiest sports we do with our horses. You are going at all speeds over often unchecked ground (and praying you avoid holes and flints of which Iâ€™ve seen two horses lose their life too), compare that with eventing over near perfect ground..

Good idea re Dolly but Iâ€™d still wait until next year and do it properly with quiet days.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 December 2019)

AE, def take in what Michen says as I can also confirm just about every point too,  and wait till autumn hunting x


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 December 2019)

Hunting is very different to competing. Horse and rider need to be able to think for themselves much more, rather than relying on following a set route over a course of jumps. However, it shouldnâ€™t have been â€˜total mayhemâ€™, maybe that was an exaggeration? Or maybe not... IMHO it was very naughty of the DC to invite your daughter out without a formal 1:1 pairing up with a mounted nanny.

Do check this pack out more. Follow them by car yourself first. If they are a wild lot, then give them a wide berth. It would do Dolly no good to be razzed up after a wild day out with hounds even with another rider.



Michen said:



			What were you expecting it to be like AE if your surprised itâ€™s riskier than low level eventing- out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

This. Do some more homework before you send them out.
The hunt have been by me the last two w/eâ€™s. Itâ€™s clear from following the hoofprints later along the footpath that several horses have put their feet down some of the many rabbit holes in the area. Hunters tend not to last too long in these parts...


----------



## ycbm (2 December 2019)

Total mayhem is an  accurate description of  parts of the field at some time during every hunt I've ever been on. It takes only one person not to be in control of their horse over a fence,  in a queue or at a gateway.  Then add the bad ground, the rabbit holes, the barbed wire ...   It's way the most dangerous horse sport I've ever done.  

.


----------



## palo1 (2 December 2019)

Gosh, I am not surprised you are put off AE!  Our local packs are a bit different to the experiences reported here though tbh.  We are largely non-jumping due to the nature of the country and whilst everyone mounted needs to be able to ride confidently at all gaits up and down hill and to be able to jump a little if they want to keep up, there are actually plenty of people very willing to sign up for a day of looking after youngsters/new people and to go steadily all day, even if that means getting out of touch at times.  I have escorted numerous people on short days and barely broken out of canter on good going but all hunts and all territories are a little different.  If you are approaching a well-known or reasonably sized pack there SHOULD be someone who can be nominated to stick with your daughter and ensure that she has a good day.  That is a common courtesy that is generally not ignored with a decent pack but perhaps you are more in the area with fashionable or very 'fast' hunting packs.  Certainly it is a good idea for someone else to test the pony's manners initially.


----------



## Michen (2 December 2019)

palo1 said:



			Gosh, I am not surprised you are put off AE!  Our local packs are a bit different to the experiences reported here though tbh.  We are largely non-jumping due to the nature of the country and whilst everyone mounted needs to be able to ride confidently at all gaits up and down hill and to be able to jump a little if they want to keep up, there are actually plenty of people very willing to sign up for a day of looking after youngsters/new people and to go steadily all day, even if that means getting out of touch at times.  I have escorted numerous people on short days and barely broken out of canter on good going but all hunts and all territories are a little different.  If you are approaching a well-known or reasonably sized pack there SHOULD be someone who can be nominated to stick with your daughter and ensure that she has a good day.  That is a common courtesy that is generally not ignored with a decent pack but perhaps you are more in the area with fashionable or very 'fast' hunting packs.  Certainly it is a good idea for someone else to test the pony's manners initially.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve hunted with 7 different packs now across Hampshire, Surrey,  Berkshire, Wiltshire, Oxfordshire. Iâ€™m no hunting guru but the above may be suitable for early season but certainly not now with any pack Iâ€™ve been with. I disagree that any of them lack courtesy and are more concerned with being fashionable. 

Whilst many have a second field master for non jumping or a steadier day it is still fast at times and you cannot ever guarantee â€œgood goingâ€ IMO unless every inch of the ground has been checked for holes, wire, flints etc.

Mid season is not the time to bring a pony out for a steady day, and thatâ€™s assuming the pony will happily stay separate from the field as you describe. Autumn hunting/early season then yes.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 December 2019)

Michen said:



			What were you expecting it to be like AE if your surprised itâ€™s riskier than low level eventing
		
Click to expand...

I never really thought about it. That's why I asked the DC! If I asked someone if my kid could pop along to a BE100 and give it a whirl I think someone might ask me some questions not just say 'sure she'll be fine!"

I suppose if I stop to think I assumed there were more than 1 group - the gate jumpers and hedge hoppers in one group but also some slower groups. Young kids hunt on small ponies? Even if supervised, they are still the ones on top and they can't be doing what the 17hh hunters or the pro eventers keeping their horses fit are doing? 

Plus my daughter's RI  knows her and the pony well and said get her out hunting. She is not a huge risk taker. So I guessed it would be ok. I clearly have no clue though!


----------



## Michen (2 December 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			I never really thought about it. That's why I asked the DC! If I asked someone if my kid could pop along to a BE100 and give it a whirl I think someone might ask me some questions not just say 'sure she'll be fine!"

I suppose if I stop to think I assumed there were more than 1 group - the gate jumpers and hedge hoppers in one group but also some slower groups. Young kids hunt on small ponies? Even if supervised, they are still the ones on top and they can't be doing what the 17hh hunters or the pro eventers keeping their horses fit are doing?

Plus my daughter's RI  knows her and the pony well and said get her out hunting. She is not a huge risk taker. So I guessed it would be ok. I clearly have no clue though!
		
Click to expand...

Yes there will usually be two fields but the that doesnâ€™t mean that none of the other hazards apply! 

Has the RI hunted much themselves? I hope they are nieve rather than speaking with experience of hunting in which case they are irresponsible. 

Well hopefully youâ€™ve got enough info on here to make a reasoned choice.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 December 2019)

Yes and I have decided no!
Thanks everyone x


----------



## ester (2 December 2019)

My hunting has always been quite civilised, albeit usually weekday meets.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			Yes and I have decided no!
Thanks everyone x
		
Click to expand...

It is probably a good decision! 
I think I would have hunted the same country you'd be in in the past (although the specific hunts were always changing or merging lol) and although the people are lovely and do look out for you (I was retrieved a few times with the naughty Topaz), I certainly wouldn't be recommending an 'unaccompanied' novice hunter out on an unknown pony.

If it's something you do want to look into then maybe go watch a few, I've always managed to hop in with someone who was following and knew where they were going, and I'd also suggest starting at the start of a season for the autumn hunts and maybe getting an experienced jockey to see what the reaction is going to be like (will probably take at least 2 hunts to really see how they take to it).

It's something you really have to think carefully about, as although on the face of it hunting could really help Skylla become bolder and braver over fences. In reality she is far too hot and sensitive (she'd would hate horses being that close to her), so I've decided she will not be hunting for the foreseeable despite being excellent in group rides for not hotting up if others canter off, not caring about others spooking etc, she is also epically rubbish at gates (personal spaces issues again!).


----------



## The-Bookworm (2 December 2019)

If neither of you have ever been including the horse, have you followed the pack on foot / with vehicle/ assisted? 

Think of it as sending your child out hacking and neither the child or the pony have ever been out.
Throw in some speed, a group of horses and it could go either way.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 December 2019)

The-Bookworm said:



			Think of it as sending your child out hacking and neither the child or the pony have ever been out.
Throw in some speed, a group of horses and it could go either way.
		
Click to expand...

Going hunting is waay more challenging than tacking speed and groups of horses onto hacking.

Though I have seen saints of experienced hunting horses taking clueless lumps (usually male ) out and looking after them.


----------



## ycbm (2 December 2019)

Your new user name AE!


ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£

ðŸ¾ðŸ¥‚ðŸ¾ðŸ¥‚ðŸ¾


----------



## oldie48 (2 December 2019)

Just for balance, if Katie and Dolly get's out Autumn hunting and the pony proves sensible, which I guess she will, then Katie can enjoy the rest of the season. My daughter loved hunting, her first pony was a star, her 14.2 allowed her to go out and jump anything with the big boys but wouldn't stand which she found embarrassing as she got "looks" from some of the women. Her eventer was foot perfect. However, she became very wary of going out unless the ground conditions were suitable and she'd also avoid meets which required a lot of road work as she refused to canter or do a spanking trot on the roads (that was sometimes quite difficult). I think you've made the right choice this time though. Also love the new name!


----------



## palo1 (3 December 2019)

Michen said:



			Iâ€™ve hunted with 7 different packs now across Hampshire, Surrey,  Berkshire, Wiltshire, Oxfordshire. Iâ€™m no hunting guru but the above may be suitable for early season but certainly not now with any pack Iâ€™ve been with. I disagree that any of them lack courtesy and are more concerned with being fashionable.

Whilst many have a second field master for non jumping or a steadier day it is still fast at times and you cannot ever guarantee â€œgood goingâ€ IMO unless every inch of the ground has been checked for holes, wire, flints etc.

Mid season is not the time to bring a pony out for a steady day, and thatâ€™s assuming the pony will happily stay separate from the field as you describe. Autumn hunting/early season then yes.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry Michen, I didn't intend to suggest that any of the packs you have been out with are lacking in courtesy and are more concerned with being fashionable...apologies if that is what came across in my post; it was just my observation about packs I know and have been out with.  I guess it depends on what you see as 'mayhem' also.  A vale day with a large field could certainly be more challenging though our hill country in wet weather is not easy either!!


----------



## ScampiBigMan (4 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			Yes and I have decided no!
Thanks everyone x
		
Click to expand...

Right decision I think

Lots of people tend to suggest hunting without thinking through the potential downside (particularly for other people's horses /ponies(!)). It did help greatly with 2 of my horses many years ago (only ever done drag hunting) and my riding over solid obstacles & many big hedges were jumped up with the Field Master but...I now have ways to achieve the same results without the additional risks. Definitely would avoid with Amber from what I know of her!!!  Would never, ever take Nix - no idea where we would end up or in what state!!! She definitely needs no more stimuli then she already has!  Reilee might benefit but I wouldn't want to risk her. She goes well enough as it is XC & has developed her confidence every time out, no issues with any of the obstacle types, eats them up. She's figured it out without the herd adrenaline rush.

Depends if it is an end in itself or a means to another end on whether to explore at a later date...for Dolly or Katie (whether together or separately)

It can be enormous fun but I worry too much about the risks to do it any more. One particular meet with lots of novice riders and horses with minimal control or common sense finished me off.

Dolly seems to be a lovely pony, perhaps some fun outings over farm rides etc. with others would help her boldness further?  That is something you might be able to do together too (!)  I tend to start mine off jumping using Somerford farm ride after making sure they know how to leave the ground over a few small SJ fences at home.  They are going somewhere, you can chooose the pace, varied terrain and varied obstacles, well maintained going and obstacles.  Also use it as a fun low pressure outing to reward /refresh /start jumping again at start of a season.

OH used to quite enjoy following the hunt on his bike, he did find alot of what went on q eye opening(!)


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 December 2019)

You read my mind SBM - We are taking Amber and Dolly round the Someford farm ride on Saturday instead of hunting. Aim is to keep the pace fairly high. Not hammering them round but not hanging around either. Lots  of trotting, a few long canters with small jumps along the way and one or two gallops up the hills to open them up a bit and really let them have their heads. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ScampiBigMan (4 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			You read my mind SBM - We are taking Amber and Dolly round the Someford farm ride on Saturday instead of hunting. Aim is to keep the pace fairly high. Not hammering them round but not hanging around either. Lots  of trotting, a few long canters with small jumps along the way and one or two gallops up the hills to open them up a bit and really let them have their heads. Looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Sure all four of you will have a brilliant time , really good to be able to go at a pace and practice jumping out of their stride. Teaches them just to run and jump for fun. Being with (super enthusiastic) Amber should be good for Dolly.

Kelsall's is pretty good too when not too wet - goes around the outside of fields more (than Somerford) & can always combine with a spin up the gallops if you want (also much fun!) . & when not too wet the BE water obstacle is available on it as well which is good practice, narrower range of jumps overall but enough for it to be interesting for an outing


----------



## Roxylola (4 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			You read my mind SBM - We are taking Amber and Dolly round the Someford farm ride on Saturday instead of hunting. Aim is to keep the pace fairly high. Not hammering them round but not hanging around either. Lots  of trotting, a few long canters with small jumps along the way and one or two gallops up the hills to open them up a bit and really let them have their heads. Looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Can also highly recommend the ash arena super range of jumps from logs/poles on the floor up to some much more technical stuff about a metre


----------



## ihatework (14 December 2019)

Another thing to look out for AE is team chasing - there is a spring season. Whilst most TC is quite terrifying, many venues will have a Novice bogey class - which will a relatively steady pace over checked ground and take off/landings. The size does vary but there are some around the 2’9/3’ mark so if you have any near you that could be an option to help bring Dolly on Xc. All mine have done Novice bogey TC before going Eventing.


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 December 2019)

ihatework said:



			Another thing to look out for AE is team chasing - there is a spring season. Whilst most TC is quite terrifying, many venues will have a Novice bogey class - which will a relatively steady pace over checked ground and take off/landings. The size does vary but there are some around the 2’9/3’ mark so if you have any near you that could be an option to help bring Dolly on Xc. All mine have done Novice bogey TC before going Eventing.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good idea! There is some team chasing around us - I keep being asked to join a team with Amber but noooooo thanks! 

Dolly is going on the Boxing Day Hunt with a friend too so we shall see how she gets on.


----------



## Sandstone1 (14 December 2019)

This may be a stupid question but IF hunts are hunting within the law,and laying a trail rather than hunting foxes shouldn't it be safer as crossing safer ground.   As I said a stupid stupid question🙈


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 December 2019)

Sandstone1 said:



			This may be a stupid question but IF hunts are hunting within the law,and laying a trail rather than hunting foxes shouldn't it be safer as crossing safer ground.   As I said a stupid stupid question🙈
		
Click to expand...

Sounds logical but as this thread has demonstrated I have no clue!! I am sure someone else will be along in a minute to answer your question. x


----------



## Sandstone1 (14 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			Sounds logical but as this thread has demonstrated I have no clue!! I am sure someone else will be along in a minute to answer your question. x
		
Click to expand...

I fear I know the answer.


----------



## ycbm (14 December 2019)

Sandstone1 said:



			This may be a stupid question but IF hunts are hunting within the law,and laying a trail rather than hunting foxes shouldn't it be safer as crossing safer ground.   As I said a stupid stupid question🙈
		
Click to expand...

No genuine question is ever stupid.

Yes, marginally safer, but safer doesn't mean safe.  The main risks with drag and trail hunting aren't unknown ground, they are other out of control horses and riders, travelling at speed on uneven or slippy ground, and fence post/rabbit/other holes/hazards that havent been spotted and marked.

Also, fox hunts cover a relatively small area and the huntsman and field master generally know the ground in the area in detail. The field never, except in error, overtake the field master.

.


----------



## palo1 (15 December 2019)

A half decent field master knows that a big part of their job is to keep everyone safe (within the constraints of horsee/rider abilities/unforeseen accidents) and to make sure no-one gets left behind.  They should also always be signalling any obvious hazards - this should be a call such as 'ware wire to the left/holes to the right etc.  This way, it should be entirely reasonable for everyone to cross the country safely.  However as ycbm says other horses and riders are the key liability.  A good field master is key to other safety matters.


----------



## ester (15 December 2019)

I do remember discovering the bird scarer had been left on...


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 December 2019)

ester said:



			I do remember discovering the bird scarer had been left on... 

Click to expand...

I hope that you then pointed it out to the other followers in good time .


----------



## ester (15 December 2019)

I think there were some quick calculations of the gap between bangs to get everyone past.


----------



## gunnergundog (15 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			Dolly is going on the Boxing Day Hunt with a friend too so we shall see how she gets on.
		
Click to expand...

If I was looking to give a horse a good introduction to the hunting field, with a view to making it into a sane, safe hunter in the future, I would NOT be taking it out on Boxing Day.

Idiots abound on Boxing Day - those that only hunt once a year, those that have never hunted before, those that are half cut etc etc.    Many are totally out of control, many will ride up the rear of any horse they see in an attempt to stop, many swear blind that their horse has never kicked before etc etc.  I could go on.

I would go so far as to say that taking a young horse out, that has never hunted before, to a Boxing Day meet is a sure way to blow its brains......this is regardless of whoever is sat on top.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 December 2019)

^^^^ Agee with gunnergundog. The Boxing Day meet is the maddest, least typical hunting day of the whole season. Lots of clueless once a year types with no idea of hunting etiquette.



ester said:



			I think there were some quick calculations of the gap between bangs to get everyone past.
		
Click to expand...

IME bird scarers trick you into thinking that you’ve worked out their timings, then they’ll throw in a few extras just as you think it’s safe to go past them .


----------



## ester (15 December 2019)

Yup I've never been to a boxing day it would definitely not have suited/been fair to F.

I do remember we all survived TP  had a terrier man been around they would probably have switched it off but we were all moving on quite quickly at this point.


----------



## milliepops (15 December 2019)

does that depend on your area then? I never did boxing day but did New Years quite a few times, and it was a quick jog up the road and a little jolly round the woods then home. weird!  I still go the meet most years on foot, and they seem to do the same thing now.


----------



## ycbm (15 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			Dolly is going on the Boxing Day Hunt with a friend too so we shall see how she gets on.
		
Click to expand...


I missed this post yesterday AE. I echo the above. This is a dreadful day to choose to introduce a new horse to hunting.

.


----------



## ycbm (15 December 2019)

milliepops said:



			does that depend on your area then? I never did boxing day but did New Years quite a few times, and it was a quick jog up the road and a little jolly round the woods then home. weird!  I still go the meet most years on foot, and they seem to do the same thing now.
		
Click to expand...


New Year's day was never anything like Boxing Day when I was hunting. People who did make it out were too hung over to cause trouble and the field was much smaller than Boxing Day with far fewer inexperienced people out.

.


----------



## Ambers Echo (15 December 2019)

Maybe it depends on the hunt? She is going with a group of other kids and their parents who  go every year. I'll ask what other years have been like.  A very experienced child is riding her - one who  hunts regularly including on Boxing Day and competes BE100 in the U18s. Going with other younger children. Oh god I thought I had a plan!


----------



## ester (15 December 2019)

I used to go Xmas eve/NYD quite happily.


----------



## gunnergundog (15 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			Maybe it depends on the hunt? She is going with a group of other kids and their parents who  go every year. I'll ask what other years have been like.  A very experienced child is riding her - one who  hunts regularly including on Boxing Day and competes BE100 in the U18s. Going with other younger children. Oh god I thought I had a plan!
		
Click to expand...

Which hunt is it?

Why are you so keen to get the pony out hunting now mid-season?  The going is atrocious, if the pony isn't hunting fit it is a recipe for potential soft tissue injuries, plus, as I said before, a sure way to blow a 5 year olds brains.

Why not spend the summer doing hunt rides and then start autumn hunting at the beginning of the season next year when everything is a lot quieter and slower?  Hunting isn't just about being able to sit on top of something that is looping the loop;  you need to be safe and in control for the safety of others to whom you should have a duty of care.  That means PREPARING!!!  Preparing the horse both mentally and physically.  Remember the old saying 'preparation prevents piss poor performance?'   

Goldenstar has posted many times in the past of how she preps her hunters as youngsters.....if you can find some of her posts they would be worth reading.


----------



## Ambers Echo (15 December 2019)

It;s not that I am particularly keen - as I said in the first post, my RI recommended my daughter take her out hunting. The pony club she is in is linked to the hunt so I contacted the DC who said fab - send her along. So in my naivete I was just going to do exactly that until HHO posters told me that was a bad idea. But people also suggested that a more experienced rider take her for her first hunt. So when a friend's daughter posted asking about whether anyone had a pony they could hunt on Boxing Day as her pony was lame, I offered Dolly. Which I am now regretting....


----------



## gunnergundog (15 December 2019)

Totally agree with a more experienced jockey for the first three outings.  Horses can be totally non-plussed the first time out and only show their true colours on subsequent outings when they know/think they know what to expect.  

This is why it is so important that they start out when all we are doing is standing around.  They need to learn that hunting is BORING.  This is also why Boxing Day is a bad idea for a first outing.


----------



## palo1 (15 December 2019)

gunnergundog said:



			If I was looking to give a horse a good introduction to the hunting field, with a view to making it into a sane, safe hunter in the future, I would NOT be taking it out on Boxing Day.

Idiots abound on Boxing Day - those that only hunt once a year, those that have never hunted before, those that are half cut etc etc.    Many are totally out of control, many will ride up the rear of any horse they see in an attempt to stop, many swear blind that their horse has never kicked before etc etc.  I could go on.

I would go so far as to say that taking a young horse out, that has never hunted before, to a Boxing Day meet is a sure way to blow its brains......this is regardless of whoever is sat on top.
		
Click to expand...

This!!!  Many times over.


----------



## Michen (17 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			That's a good idea! There is some team chasing around us - I keep being asked to join a team with Amber but noooooo thanks!

Dolly is going on the Boxing Day Hunt with a friend too so we shall see how she gets on.
		
Click to expand...

Oh AE no just no!!!!! Argh!


----------



## ycbm (17 December 2019)

ester said:



			I used to go Xmas eve/NYD quite happily.
		
Click to expand...


Boxing day is different!

.


----------



## Amymay (17 December 2019)

Even when I hunted regularly I would never go out on Boxing Day.


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			So when a friend's daughter posted asking about whether anyone had a pony they could hunt on Boxing Day as her pony was lame, I offered Dolly. Which I am now regretting....
		
Click to expand...

Most of the experienced hunting peeps on here are advising swerving Boxing Day with a newbie horse, and many of us would choose not to go on that one day even when hunting regularly ourselves.

Then someone pops up wanting a ride specifically for the maddest day of the hunting season . Alarm bells on at full volume, methinks.


----------



## JGC (17 December 2019)

If you have insurance, don't forget that hunting is sometimes a higher category of risk, so check you're covered.

It just seems like the whole thing is a bit of a gamble - she might gain in fitness and boldness vs. risk/she might blow her mind? I mean, if you/Katie were really desperate to get into hunting, then it makes sense, but if that's not the case surely you've got a lot to lose? Apologies if I sound really pessimistic - feel free to ignore.


----------



## Ambers Echo (17 December 2019)

I am just showing how utterly clueless I am. I guess I need to pull Dolly out but arggghhh!!! That's an awkward conversation!! My friend who has been several times before says it is busy but very steady with loads of hanging around as there are so many people there. Any chance that hunt is a sane one?


----------



## ester (17 December 2019)

It's the hanging around we struggle with, my oft so zen he's horizontal mount struggles with too much hanging around. Usually fine after the first blast and better if hacked there. 
As an aside our dressage scores improve quite a lot during hunting season.


----------



## Michen (17 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			I am just showing how utterly clueless I am. I guess I need to pull Dolly out but arggghhh!!! That's an awkward conversation!! My friend who has been several times before says it is busy but very steady with loads of hanging around as there are so many people there. Any chance that hunt is a sane one?
		
Click to expand...

Even if it is a sane one You could do irreversible damage to this pony mentally or physically if you do this. Everyone pretty much has said- take her autumn hunting and do it properly. Not to mention it’s actually poor form for those around you too (not that plenty of people don’t take unknown horses out on Boxing Day but doesn’t make it right). Sorry to be blunt but have some respect for what is a super pony and don’t subject her to this. However sane the hunt may be (or not). If I was around at the moment Boggle would not be jumping anything (or probably not even hunting since the last two days of rain) the ground is so wet it’s just not worth the risk. Sorry this probably sounds so dramatic but you are clearly a very educated and caring owner and this is one of those times you really need to say no whoever’s feelings it upsets!


----------



## ycbm (17 December 2019)

It's the waiting that's often the problem AE. It blows some horse's brains. You don't  know if Deedee is one of them until you try and Boxing Day is not the day to do that. 

One of mine got so aerated at queuing for a fence he jumped the barbed wire beside it instead. The horse who followed him got it wrong 

.


----------



## Ambers Echo (17 December 2019)

Dolly not Deedee! 
I've pulled her out. Thanks all.


----------



## ycbm (17 December 2019)

Ample Prosecco said:



			Dolly not Deedee!
I've pulled her out. Thanks all.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry!   Dolly, of course. Well done for pulling.


----------



## DressageCob (17 December 2019)

One thing which might be worth looking at AE is the North West Bloodhounds as they used to be (previously Cheshire Bloodhounds). They've changed to just do fun rides now. I've done a couple and it's a good middle ground between hacking/farm rides/standard fun rides and hunting. You go en masse, normally with a jumping group and a non jumping group, walk, trot, canter (and gallop sometimes) but there are no hounds and the route is very much planned ahead. There's even a lead rein section on some rides. 

They have rebranded now as Five Counties Fun Rides and I think their first ride is on the 1st January around Delamere. That will be a steady one. 

otherwise I agree with the others to try autumn hunting or hound exercise. I wanted to do that with my big cob but couldn't find anyone to go with and I won't do that type of thing alone. Maybe next year! I took the little guy out twice and had an absolute blast 😊


----------



## ycbm (17 December 2019)

DressageCob said:



			One thing which might be worth looking at AE is the North West Bloodhounds as they used to be (previously Cheshire Bloodhounds). They've changed to just do fun rides now. I've done a couple and it's a good middle ground between hacking/farm rides/standard fun rides and hunting. You go en masse, normally with a jumping group and a non jumping group, walk, trot, canter (and gallop sometimes) but there are no hounds and the route is very much planned ahead. There's even a lead rein section on some rides.

They have rebranded now as Five Counties Fun Rides and I think their first ride is on the 1st January around Delamere. That will be a steady one.

otherwise I agree with the others to try autumn hunting or hound exercise. I wanted to do that with my big cob but couldn't find anyone to go with and I won't do that type of thing alone. Maybe next year! I took the little guy out twice and had an absolute blast 😊
		
Click to expand...


That sounds interesting.  I cant find any info any info online under any of those names, have you got a pointer?


----------



## DressageCob (17 December 2019)

ycbm said:



			That sounds interesting.  I cant find any info any info online under any of those names, have you got a pointer?
		
Click to expand...

The rebrand is very new. This is the page https://www.facebook.com/fivecountiesfunrides/ 
There's a group too https://www.facebook.com/groups/722437248277951/
And this is the ride https://www.facebook.com/events/2231453430491780/

The north west bloodhounds/fun rides group has been archived. but it was here  https://www.facebook.com/groups/northwestbloodhounds/

The Cheshire Bloodhounds used to exist (most famous for taking Katie Price out once), then they became the Cheshire Drag and Bloodhounds I think. Then those masters all quit and it became North West Bloodhounds under Nigel Kamel. And then at the start of this season it became North West Fun Rides and they rehomed their hounds to another bloodhound hunt. And now this rebrand. 

it's a bit of a chequered history, but I've had positive experiences with them and in fact have never heard anything negative about them.


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 December 2019)

Thanks for the links to the new fun ride group, DressageCob, very interesting.

I can’t see many landowners allowing a large number of non hunting horses to cross their land in winter, but all credit to them for trying something different.  There have been many short lived iterations of the blood/drag hunting scene in Cheshire since we’ve lived here, but not one like this.

AE, good decision re Dolly and Boxing Day. I’m sure that your friends will understand the reasoning. Can you go and follow this pack by car a time or two to see how they operate? Also, some packs are definitely wilder than others, perhaps you could PM some regular hunting types on here (not me, as I’ve long hung up my boots) to find out what rep this pack has?


----------



## Hackback (18 December 2019)

I know you from previously on another forum OP and once came to a clinic you were hosting. I met your girls then and have no doubt they are both very capable and sensible riders.  I don't know if you're still in the same part of the country but if so The Four Shires Bloodhounds have been doing some weekly ride outs while hunting has been suspended out of respect to landowners as the ground is just so bad.  I know it's not what Katie wants, she wants to go out with her friends, but something like that might give you an indication of how Dolly will cope in a large group at different paces.  There are no hounds on these rides though.  Four Shires are a lovely group, very friendly and they really look after everyone.  Plus they give you a really fab day when hunting actually gets going again.


----------



## Ambers Echo (18 December 2019)

Hi Hackback. Yes we are still in the same part of the country. Welcome to HHO!
I have hard good things about Four Shires so thanks for the tip. 

I think fun rides are also a great idea. There are a few people on my yard who go out on some fab looking rides eg around Chatsworth etc so maybe I need to think about alternatives to  hunting. x


----------



## ycbm (18 December 2019)

DressageCob said:



			The rebrand is very new. This is the page https://www.facebook.com/fivecountiesfunrides/
There's a group too https://www.facebook.com/groups/722437248277951/
And this is the ride https://www.facebook.com/events/2231453430491780/

The north west bloodhounds/fun rides group has been archived. but it was here  https://www.facebook.com/groups/northwestbloodhounds/

The Cheshire Bloodhounds used to exist (most famous for taking Katie Price out once), then they became the Cheshire Drag and Bloodhounds I think. Then those masters all quit and it became North West Bloodhounds under Nigel Kamel. And then at the start of this season it became North West Fun Rides and they rehomed their hounds to another bloodhound hunt. And now this rebrand.

it's a bit of a chequered history, but I've had positive experiences with them and in fact have never heard anything negative about them.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks.  I wish they wouldn't do it all on Facebook!


----------



## Kat (18 December 2019)

Four Shires have a ride on this sunday which would be excellent for a first timer. No hounds, steady pace but going as a group. 

It is from kennels which is really easy to get to from the M1 or A38.  

I go with them regularly and  are always friendly supportive and well organised.  They are sensible about the ground hence no hunting at the moment.


----------

